# My EF M 11-22 has arrived



## axtstern (Jul 18, 2013)

Two days after the lens arrived I had the chance to test the new addition to the M world.






it is a littlebit more steamlined than my previous wide lens





I used my EOS 60D with the Canon 17-55 1:2.8 and the Tokina 11-16 1:2.8 as the main camera and the M with the two available zooms as a back up. At least that was what I had planned.
Coming home I had almost 120 Pictures made with the M and just about 20 with the 60D

The M zooms are much slower than my semi fast zooms on the 60D but the better ISO of the M and the IS of the 11-22 make up for this disadvantage.

Real estate in my gear bag is in short supply and the comparrison in the next picture explains why I like the M more and more.





Disadvantages found so far:

On the first picture you can see the Switch you Need to press in order to extend the lens to ist working position.
That is awkward for street photography. The M will not let you do anything wioth the camera, not even changing a setting when the lens is in its 'park position' so you either loose valuable seconds or you have the lens always extended.

I did not have a chance to make a comparrison picture with the Tokina 11-16 but when using the 11-22 to shoot semi glossy surfaces like for example a turned off computer screen than any reflection on this surface will look surreal like a overdone HDR picture.


----------



## brad-man (Jul 19, 2013)

Congrats on the score. Just how extended does the lens need to be before you have camera functionality? That seems like a really odd feature. Looking forward to seeing some sample pics with the new lens


----------



## Drizzt321 (Jul 19, 2013)

I love the fraken-lens you put on it, lol. Hmmm...maybe now we can adapt some of those FD/FL lenses that just won't quite fit on our SLR without the mirror hitting it. Seems with no mirror, we can put on just about anything with the right physical adapter!


----------



## Dylan777 (Jul 19, 2013)

More prime pancake lenses please...that 11-22 still look :-\


----------



## EchoLocation (Jul 19, 2013)

i'd love to see some more samples from the 11-22 if you have them. I'm very interested in this lens.


----------



## Dianoda (Jul 19, 2013)

So... is it sharp? In the corners? At 11mm? At optimal aperture?

I'd love to know, as I just got my M in the mail today, and a compact UWA for taking landscapes while backpacking would be pretty sweet.

Mini-rant on the M itself: after taking the time to read the right parts of the manual, wow, this thing is actually pretty fun. Really well built, size so tiny, IQ great for such a tiny camera, and it comes with a nice strap, too. The 22mm is fairly sharp at f/2, decent bokeh. AF isn't fast by any means (then again, my other camera is a 5DIII), but once I decoupled AF from the shutter half press (it moves to the "*" button on the back), disabled pre-focus, and enabled the AF+MF mode, it feels right for my walkabout shooting style (shutter release is also quite a bit faster this way). Would actually make a great camera for street shooting in this setup, assuming you don't mind tweaking focus manually as you go. For the purposes I intend to use it, I like the M better that the RX100 - mostly because better ISO performance and IQ of the lens the 22mm is way better in the corners than my RX100 was at wide angle.


----------



## BL (Jul 19, 2013)

how far does it have to extend to get to "1st working position"?. this is dissappointing..

this feature really boggles me. perhaps this design feature was necessary to accommodate the size or something?


----------



## Dianoda (Jul 19, 2013)

I believe the actual feature here is that the lens becomes nearly 2cm more compact when in closed position...

Even extended, it still makes for a significantly smaller package than the EF-S 10-22mm.


----------



## drjlo (Jul 19, 2013)

My EOS-M is on the way. I think I'll just use my Tokina 11-16 on it with adapter instead of buying the EF-M 11-22.


----------



## Zv (Jul 19, 2013)

I think the extending lock button is for storage purposes only, like for example when you put it in your backpack / handbag etc during transit. the rest of time you should leave it extended. Does the lens creep? How badly?


----------



## axtstern (Jul 19, 2013)

> how far does it have to extend to get to "1st working position"?. this is dissappointing..



If you check my first picture you can see that the lens is at 11mm. The part of the lens that extrudes is as much as the lens grows when moving into start position.

Might be just me but the lens looks and feels more fragile than the kit lens in this position. So my safety first mind always wants to retract it after a shot.



> So... is it sharp? In the corners? At 11mm? At optimal aperture?
> 
> I'd love to know, as I just got my M in the mail today, and a compact UWA for taking landscapes while backpacking would be pretty sweet.



Will try to get a protective filter for it and if there is sunlight left after I come home I will try to fire some shots by the 11-22 and the Tokina 11-16

cheers


----------



## nubu (Jul 19, 2013)

Here are some pics from the Robbie Williams concert last night here in Vienna I took with my new 11-22! Both focus and IS worked like a charm.


----------



## nubu (Jul 19, 2013)

And here some boring test shoots at 3 focals and two apertures: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/23832864/EFM11_22.zip

Developed in DPP, neutral style, noise and sharpening=0, no vignetting or geometrical corrections, DLO data not available anyway by now. 3 focal setting at two apertures, the naming explains it anyway.


----------



## FunPhotons (Jul 19, 2013)

Thanks nubu, could you do more general shots like the concert ones and post them directly in the thread? Do something at the two ends of the focal length. 

Looks great otherwise, nice pictures for a nice and small camera.


----------



## Dianoda (Jul 19, 2013)

nubu said:


> And here some boring test shoots at 3 focals and two apertures: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/23832864/EFM11_22.zip
> 
> Developed in DPP, neutral style, noise and sharpening=0, no vignetting or geometrical corrections, DLO data not available anyway by now. 3 focal setting at two apertures, the naming explains it anyway.



Thanks!


----------



## jhanken (Jul 19, 2013)

nubu said:


> Here are some pics from the Robbie Williams concert last night here in Vienna



Wow, Robbie Williams is pretty huge in Vienna, it would seem. Thanks for the shots, very much contemplating this lens, probably have to get it from Canada, however, as they won't offer it in the US.


----------



## nubu (Jul 22, 2013)

This weekend, my 11-22 had to hike the mountains...


----------



## Swphoto (Jul 22, 2013)

nubu said:


> This weekend, my 11-22 had to hike the mountains...



What did you use for adding GPS data to the photos?


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jul 22, 2013)

@ axtstern, congratulations!

@ nubu, nice pics


----------



## nubu (Jul 23, 2013)

Swphoto said:


> nubu said:
> 
> 
> > This weekend, my 11-22 had to hike the mountains...
> ...



I used the GP-E2 I have for my 5dDIII. Works nicely (when you look after the battery, I forgot this weekend  ).
If you set the time both cams by attaching the GP-E2 and synchronize then its easy to apply the GPS info for the other cam too using the Canon software provided...


----------



## Act444 (Aug 9, 2013)

Mine's shipped! Yes!

Looking forward to playing around with this thing. 

The 16-35 on the 6D (my 1st foray into UWA) is quite good overall, but IQ in the extreme corners can be really bad sometimes, like someone smeared oil in that spot or something.


----------



## celltech (Aug 11, 2013)

Could not resist and just ordered a 11-22 from Henry's in Canada. $399 + $12.95 CAN will come out to just around $400 US. Seems like a deal compared to the EF-S 10-22 or EF 17-40. I loved my 10-22 back when I had only crop sensor bodies. The IS should help make up for high f-stops in the applications I want to use it.

Looking forward to playing with this setup...


----------



## pj1974 (Aug 12, 2013)

I really like the looks of what Canon is doing lately, REAL innovations (eg dual pixel AF in 70D, improved AF in EOS M, an IS ultra wide zoom - this 11-12mm). 

The EOS M with 11-22mm would make a great IQ 'relatively small' / 'quite-portable' package for landscape (or architecture). 8)

One faint hope (though I very doubt it will happen : ) is that the 7DmkII will have image stabilisation in the body... that way my Sigma 8-16mm would be even more wonderfully useful... boy I would love THAT lens to be stabilised....!

Thanks for the sample photos and user reviews through this thread, folks.

Regards

Paul


----------



## verysimplejason (Aug 12, 2013)

I can't wait for the EOS M 2. Hopefully it'll get some good flip screen just like the 70D. It's one of those things that I want Canon to add to the M.


----------



## Act444 (Aug 14, 2013)

11-22 showed up today...wasn't able to test it outside of my apartment unfortunately but wow...first impressions are very strong indeed. Very impressive lens, really brings out the resolution of the M. I'm even inclined to say it seems to be a little better than the 18-55 but I have not compared like images side by side, so I can't vouch for this. But it definitely holds its own; we appear to be getting true [crop] DSLR quality out of this combo for sure. However, need to give it the true field test before drawing a final conclusion...

ETA: Another thing...the IS is doing its job...it helps to make up for the slow 4-5.6 aperture when you can get away with handholding 1/15 sec...


----------



## Dylan777 (Aug 14, 2013)

Act444 said:


> ETA: Another thing...the IS is doing its job...it helps to make up for the slow 4-5.6 aperture when you can get away with handholding 1/15 sec...



Will be great to shoot landscape at f5.6 to f8 in the evening without tripod 

Look forward to see some photos


----------



## Pi (Aug 14, 2013)

Act444 said:


> ETA: Another thing...the IS is doing its job...it helps to make up for the slow 4-5.6 aperture when you can get away with handholding 1/15 sec...



1/15 only? At what FL? I am curious about this because you do not see IS on UWA every day, in Canonland, at least.


----------



## Act444 (Aug 16, 2013)

Dylan777 said:


> Act444 said:
> 
> 
> > ETA: Another thing...the IS is doing its job...it helps to make up for the slow 4-5.6 aperture when you can get away with handholding 1/15 sec...
> ...



Took it out for a field test this evening...I think I prefer this more as a walkaround lens for the M than the 18-55...before, I found many instances where 18mm wasn't wide enough and I had to either back up or cut off part of what I wanted...and I'm not even much of a wide-angle shooter. 

Oh yeah...did I mention the quality is DSLR-caliber? I have only the 6D/16-35 to compare it to, and while the 6D's FF sensor resolves more detail (in the center) from long distances, the corner performance of the M/11-22 is better. However, I find the M's RAW files to not be as flexible (e.g. more blown-out highlights) as the 6D's. But that's a camera issue, not the lens. The M/11-22 seems to have a little less distortion than the 6D/16-35. 16mm on the 6D, to me, is significantly wider than 11mm on the M. Besides the 2mm difference (11 crop=18 FF) I suppose part of it is having to hold the M out in front of you as opposed to holding a DSLR to your face.

As to which combo I prefer, I think there are pros and cons to both. But I felt I had more fun with the 6D/16-35 than I did with the M and 11-22. It is wider, the 6D RAW files can be "stretched" more, and, of course, nothing beats the ergonomics/operation of a DSLR. The only tradeoff is softer corners on landscape shots. For less than half the size/weight, however, you're getting 70-90% of the quality in the M/11-22 package (depends on your subject). Not bad, I say...

I really think Canon needs to make this lens available in the US. It's a winner.


----------



## Act444 (Aug 16, 2013)

Snapshot of camera and lens - I'll see if I can work up the nerve/find the time to post any shots later.


----------



## dcm (Aug 16, 2013)

Seems to be popular - out of stock at online Canadian retailers and Canon Canada e-store. Wonder how many are crossing the border.


----------



## Dylan777 (Aug 16, 2013)

Act444 said:


> Snapshot of camera and lens - I'll see if I can work up the nerve/find the time to post any shots later.



Hope Canon will bring 10 or 11mm pancake with M2.


----------



## privatebydesign (Aug 16, 2013)

Dylan777 said:


> Act444 said:
> 
> 
> > Snapshot of camera and lens - I'll see if I can work up the nerve/find the time to post any shots later.
> ...



With an 18mm flange distance the EOS-M couldn't have a sub 20 (ish) pancake design. Anything shorter than 20-16 or so is going to involve a retrofocus design and they don't fall into the simple lens design of the "pancake" type.


----------



## Random Orbits (Aug 16, 2013)

privatebydesign said:


> With an 18mm flange distance the EOS-M couldn't have a sub 20 (ish) pancake design. Anything shorter than 20-16 or so is going to involve a retrofocus design and they don't fall into the simple lens design of the "pancake" type.



How about a short stack instead? :


----------



## fotorex (Sep 2, 2013)

*EF M 11-22 vs tallest church in the world*

Hi,

thanks to the focal length of 11mm I was able to take a picture of the tallest church in the world, the Ulmer Münster in the south of Germany (161.5 meters/530 ft tall). I was even able to correct the "falling over backwards" effect to a certain amount because there was enough room around the object itself.







Frank


----------

